# First year in 4-H and showing goats!



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello, I joined 4-H this year. I am doing a goat project through the sheep club. I have a few questions about showing though. (I am also going to e-mail my 4-H leader) 

I asked my 4-H leader and she said I will need one goat for my showmanship class and one for market. Or I could use one for both. I don't remember, but like I said I will be asking her again. 

I breed nigerian dwarf and pygmy goats. I have a doe (ND) who was bred to our pygmy buck. She is starting to bag up, so I am guessing she has less than a month left. I am thinking I will use this baby for the market class. I am wondering if this goat will end up going to slaughter? Or my doe I will be using for showmanship? If they do I don't think I will be taking my goats to the fair!

Do the goats have to be tagged or tattooed? Also, how old do they have to be to sell?

Thanks, 
Sydney


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I know this much the rest I'm not sure on. What ever goat you use for market is yes going to be most likely slaughtered, the doe for showmanship should not be sold, but it may be different there. They will have to be tagged or tattooed. Hope it helps a little bit!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't want to be it slaughtered. Even if some person buys it and it's a dairy goat? That's crazy!! I will see if I can get out of the slaughtering part.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Don't want to be slaughtered. Even if some person buys it and it's a dairy goat? That's crazy!! I will see if I can get out of the slaughtering part.


There is a slight chance that she could be bought as a pet, but at our fair at least that I've seen most of the market goats get slaughtered, very few go as pet goats. Also it may be different where you live.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

how it works for our 4-h fair is we can show market and its our choice whether we want to sale it or not so you definitely need to talk to the head people of where you are showing and find out their fair rules


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright thanks guys I am going to try and get my 4-H leaders e-mail so I can ask her and I will let you know what I find out. Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What I would also like to know is: Why would somebody pay $800 for a goat then to go slaughter it?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> What I would also like to know is: Why would somebody pay $800 for a goat then to go slaughter it?


I have no clue, but you know fundraisers are expensive and people still buy them, I think it's because they want to support 4-h at least that's my opinion.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay I asked her today and she said I can do Fit and Show or Breeding Classes


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd definitely check and see what the rules are for your area. Here, you have the decision to send your goat to the 4-H auction.

My son has an 8 week old baby he plans to use for Market class, but I don't think he'll be able to send him to the auction. My goal for my kids this year is to have a market wether for the 4-H auction.
So he'll end up showing 2 market wethers so 1 he can keep/rehome and 1 he can sell.

It's not an easy decision, but IMO showing in market means....they are 'market' animals. You kind of have to go into it knowing and thinking that the animal is be prepped to be sold for consumption. 

Good Luck, I'm sure you will have a great time


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We had never been in 4-H before, so I didn't know this.... I am glad I don't have to do a market class. I am going to talk to her at my next 4-H meeting to make 100% certain I don't have to sell in the auction.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

It won't necessarily go to slaughter my daughter got attached to her wether (boer) we just had our fair yesterday and the sale was tonight we just brought him home because we retained ownership which means we gave up the "base bid" which is the money the slaughter house was going to pay.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> What I would also like to know is: Why would somebody pay $800 for a goat then to go slaughter it?


Basically they do it for the child kinda a donation if you will


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Interesting. Still hope I won't have to bother with a market class.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> What I would also like to know is: Why would somebody pay $800 for a goat then to go slaughter it?


A lot of youth foot the bill for their goats. Goats aren't cheap to buy or feed plus health care. So it can get pricey when were paying out own way through goats. Its a support and a way to keep youth showing


----------



## autumn_lankford (Mar 5, 2013)

Where you are from depends on if it gets slaughter. In Georgia if you sell it for slaughter then okay but most the time you keep your animals. You can use the same animal for both market and showmanship. I would really really study showmanship questions before you show for the first time that is a big deal in a lot of places.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

autumn_lankford said:


> Where you are from depends on if it gets slaughter. In Georgia if you sell it for slaughter then okay but most the time you keep your animals. You can use the same animal for both market and showmanship. I would really really study showmanship questions before you show for the first time that is a big deal in a lot of places.


This is true this was my daughter's first year and she did showmanship and won jr champion it was funny because my husband and I had been helping her study all the parts of a goat and helping her remember what feed he was on and the % in the feed as well as his weight and how old he is. So my daughter was waiting in line to go out to do showmanship with her group and it dawned on me that a question we didn't cover was "if you could change anything about your goat what would it be? " so I told my husband and he ran down and gave her the run down she already knew his weaknesses but we never discussed them in context of a showmanship question. And I'll be darned if that wasn't exactly what he asked! I was so glad I thought of it! 
A lot of kiddos think they have to have a perfect animal to win showmanship but in fact its taking your animals and making them look as good as possible if you have great showmanship you can take a mediocre goat and win class.


----------

